# How do we deal with full udders after our Ewe's baby dies?



## Heather gray

We need help with our Ewe, Millie who's baby died yesterday. Millie's udders are very full and I am concerned she may develop heath problems. Should we release some of her milk or do we just allow her milk to dry up?  Thanks you for any help you can give us!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

So sorry about the lamb that you lost!  
Do you have any use for the milk?
Tagging some people that might be able to help you... @SheepGirl, @BrownSheep, @Parsnip... and maybe some goat people would have advice too? @Sweetened, @Pearce Pastures, @Goat Whisperer


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry your lamb died   I have not had experience with this problem, but personally I would try to milk out colostrum to freeze should a lamb need it in the future...my Dad did this with cattle.  My concern would be with mastitis in your ewe...hoping someone with knowledge and experience with this answers you soon.  Again...so sorry about your lamb!


----------



## Sweetened

You could milk her. Especially if the lamb was new, youd be surprised how readily mom would stand.

If the lamb was new, id collect that colostrum. In the wild, the ewe would dry up -- animals prone to infection would die off. Some people will milk only a little when they look uncomfortably engorged, largebproducers leave them to absorb.

Sheep milk is rich! And delicious. Makes delicious cheese. I would take advantage of it if you have the time.


----------



## Heather gray

BlessedWithGoats said:


> So sorry about the lamb that you lost!
> Do you have any use for the milk?
> Tagging some people that might be able to help you... @SheepGirl, @BrownSheep, @Parsnip... and maybe some goat people would have advice too? @Sweetened, @Pearce Pastures, @Goat Whisperer


----------



## Heather gray

Thank you for your condolences and tagging other shephards  . It has been really hard for everyone and  especially our Millie.


----------



## Heather gray

Sweetened said:


> You could milk her. Especially if the lamb was new, youd be surprised how readily mom would stand.
> 
> If the lamb was new, id collect that colostrum. In the wild, the ewe would dry up -- animals prone to infection would die off. Some people will milk only a little when they look uncomfortably engorged, largebproducers leave them to absorb.
> 
> Sheep milk is rich! And delicious. Makes delicious cheese. I would take advantage of it if you have the time.


----------



## Heather gray

Thank you for the great ideas and turning a very sad situation into something good.​


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Good ideas here.  So sorry to hear about your loss.  Saving colostrum is a good idea.  If you want to milk the sheep, it may take some work to get her trained for it but I have heard the milk is pretty good.  Otherwise, it is fine to just let her dry off.


----------



## BrownSheep

We tend to milk just enough out that it relieves a little bit of preassure but other wise we leave them be.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Heather gray said:


> Thank you for your condolences and tagging other shephards  . It has been really hard for everyone and  especially our Millie.


 You're welcome. 
Aww.  It's so sad when they don't make it.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

BrownSheep said:


> We tend to milk just enough out that it relieves a little bit of preassure but other wise we leave them be.


I was going to suggest the same thing. If she is on grain I would decrease the amount as well.

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Heather gray

I would like to thank everyone for their condolences.It has been very difficult for both our Ewe , Millie and my husband and I. We ended up milking Millie just the one time and have frozen her milk for our next group of babies.I really appreciate everyone's advice and it sincerely helped to know I was not alone going through this.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## Mindi

We recently had a ewe lose her twins and just when I was getting concerned about her udder, she started drying up on her own.  I read to keep them on grass/hay and no grain and it may take a couple weeks.  Ours has been on grain and hay and she's doing fine drying up on her own.  What was even more heartbreaking was a ewe that had died with her lamb by her side and pawing at her to try and get her up and still trying to nurse with her down   He's now our only bottle baby and we're giving it all we got!  Sorry for your loss, it sucks I know.  Good luck!


----------



## chrisarvor

Hi i lost a little guy this week he was two months old and still taking milk 
 how long do i have to keep milking his mum , i practically have to fold her in half to get to her udders


----------



## BrownSheep

I wouldn't worry about her too much. At 8 weeks she was probably starting to wean him herself. As long as she doesn't seem uncomfortable and their doesn't seem to be inflamation I would leave her be.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

chrisarvor said:


> Hi i lost a little guy this week he was two months old and still taking milk
> how long do i have to keep milking his mum , i practically have to fold her in half to get to her udders


 Sorry to hear about the little guy you lost!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You don't have to keep milking her at all - unless you just want to.    If you milk her you'll just stimulate her body to produce more milk.  If you decide to let her dry up naturally she may be uncomfortable for a couple days, but she will dry up on her own.


----------



## chrisarvor

thanks for the replies  i left her yesterday but her udder looked full this morning ,she is no easy goat to milk i have to her end bum on the floor and hold her while i milk her ,,hahaha so funny it must look
  so i will leave her an see what happens
thanks again


----------



## SkyWarrior

bonbean01 said:


> So sorry your lamb died   I have not had experience with this problem, but personally I would try to milk out colostrum to freeze should a lamb need it in the future...my Dad did this with cattle.  My concern would be with mastitis in your ewe...hoping someone with knowledge and experience with this answers you soon.  Again...so sorry about your lamb!





Sweetened said:


> You could milk her. Especially if the lamb was new, youd be surprised how readily mom would stand.
> 
> If the lamb was new, id collect that colostrum. In the wild, the ewe would dry up -- animals prone to infection would die off. Some people will milk only a little when they look uncomfortably engorged, largebproducers leave them to absorb.
> 
> Sheep milk is rich! And delicious. Makes delicious cheese. I would take advantage of it if you have the time.


Good idea to save the colostrum.     Save the milk for about a week to get rid of the icky colostrum taste and then you have something to make cheese with.


----------

